# per sql eine laufende Nummer bilden



## hgdlin (17. März 2005)

Hey Leutz,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen:

Ich muss per SQL eine laufende Nummer in einer Tabelle bilden.

Ich habe entweder die Möglichkeit beim Befüllen der Tabelle diese laufende Nummer mitzugeben (Problem dabei: gleichzeitig findet eine Sortierung statt), oder ich aktualisiere die Tabelle erst nach dem Befüllen und vergebe die laufende Nummer anhand der Sortierung.
Möglich ist natürlich auch eine Zwischen-Tabelle.

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das hinbekomme?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Daniel


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

Versteh ich nicht ganz, warum machst du kein AutoIncrement Feld und übergibst als Wer immer NULL, dann erhöht es sich automatisch um 1.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## hgdlin (17. März 2005)

Das geht auf dem SQL-Server oder auch in Access. Aber die Tabelle befindet sich auf der AS/400. Da kann ich keine AuotWert-Feld anlegen.

Hab inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden:

UPDATE Bibliothek/Tabelle SET  
ID-Feld = RRN(Tabelle)     

wobei RRN die Record-Nummer angibt.

Alternativ könnte ich auch ein TIMESTAMP in das ID-Feld erzeugen. Mit einer Genauigkeit von 0,00001 Sekunden sollte das Risiko, dass zwei Datensätze die gleiche TIMESTAMP erhalten, relativ gering sein. Ausgeschlossen ist es jedoch nicht. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich den oben beschriebenen Weg gewählt.

Alle klar?!


----------

